# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Visualização de Comentários

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Alguns utilizadores colocaram a administração do forum uma questão que se prende com a dificuldade de visualização dos comentários no nosso forum.

Passamos a informar que o nosso forum tem 3 modos de visulalização que podem ser alterados por cada um dos utilizadores, de modo a cada um poder visualizar os comentários melhor entender e gostar.

 

Os 3 modos de visualização são:

*O modo Linear*

*O modo Hybryd*

*O modo Threaded*

Espero que a partir de agora cada membro possa defenir o modo de visualização que mais lhe agrada.

----------


## João Magano

Eu consulto o forum regularmente, por isso prefiro ver primeiros os post mais recentes, para estar a par das ultimas   :SbLunettesSourire:  .
Uso o modo Linear - Primeiro as Novas.

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

Pois tambem sou adepto do modo linear, e vinha precisamente sugerir isso quando entrei no sub-fórum "Sugestões", pois o modo default "Modo Threaded" diga se de passagem que é uma grande seca e até ligeiramente confuso.

Ainda bem que existe opção de mudança pois pra dizer a verdade o fórum assim não me estava a motivar muito para o visualizar e participar.

Abraço,

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu como modo default tive sempre o modo linear....Nao foi sempre assim ?

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

Tiveste mais sorte que eu entao!!!   :Vitoria:  
E nem me tinha apercebido que dava para mudar.....

Abraço,

----------


## João Magano

Oi Rui,
Já agora uma sugestão: 
- E que tal pores um link aqui para o forum no teu site   :SbOk3:  ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bem observado João

Aliás o convite fica para todos os membros que tenham páginas web.
Que tal colocarem nelas um link para o nosso forum ?

Para melhorar o nosso forum nada melhor do que a divulgação.

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

> Oi Rui,
> Já agora uma sugestão: 
> - E que tal pores um link aqui para o forum no teu site   ?


Viva João,

Já coloquei o link para este fórum na secção de links do meu website.   :SbOk5:  

Abraço,

----------


## João Magano

Boa    :Pracima: 

Vai-nos mantendo a par da evolução, quer do nano quer do site !    :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Icon Cry:   Acredito que foi por lapso, mas....o link vai para www.reefforum.com e não para o original, o genuino, o unico http://www.reefforum.net

----------


## Rui Estrelinha

Lapso mesmo   :Admirado:  
Já meti como deve ser   :SbSourire:  

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá 

Relembro apenas aos membros que têm ao seu dispor 3 modos de visualização dos tópicos. Para isso devem de optar por um dos 3, de modo a que visionem os tópicos do modo que mais lhes agrade.

----------


## Ricardo Magalhães

Boas, 

não dá para utilizar o modo liniar mas em vez do mais antigo para o mais recente ser no  modo liniar do mais recente para o mais antigo como é em quase todos os fóruns que conheço??

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Magalhães

Já que ninguem me responde vou tentar expor o problema de outra forma, por exemplo: no tópico Apresentação dos membros http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....3o-dos-membros em modo Hibrido (da mensagem mais antiga para a mais recente) tenho a opção em cima das paginas que quero visitar, pagina 1, pagina 4, pagina 7, etc etc. Noutro topico como http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....o-escumador... em modo hibrido já não tenho a opção das paginas em cima o que penso que seja um erro do fórum, daí a minha pergunta se em modo liniar não dá para ser da mensagem mais antiga para a mais recente?...

----------

